# Is this possible?



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay the problem is when I download different file types they all go to my downloads folder. To keep down the clutter I have to then go to my file manager, navigate to the folder, select copy and past, ect. Its kind of a pain so this is how it should be : when downloading a file a pop up should appear allowing you to select the destination folder and then the download is placed their. If its not already possible hopefully someone can make it so.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bastafari said:


> Okay the problem is when I download different file types they all go to my downloads folder. To keep down the clutter I have to then go to my file manager, navigate to the folder, select copy and past, ect. Its kind of a pain so this is how it should be : when downloading a file a pop up should appear allowing you to select the destination folder and then the download is placed their. If its not already possible hopefully someone can make it so.


You could use a different web browser that allows you to do that. I think Firefox lets you do that.


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Really! Crap. I hope firefox doesn't blow chunks. Been using dolphin forever.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Opera Mini/Mobile does this also

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

There's plenty of browsers out there with this feature. Look around.


bastafari said:


> Really! Crap. I hope firefox doesn't blow chunks. Been using dolphin forever.


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Well you guys were right. I can't get used to something other than dolphin though. I wrote them asking to add this feature. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

bastafari said:


> Well you guys were right. I can't get used to something other than dolphin though. I wrote them asking to add this feature. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I switched from dolphin to xscope a while back. It is by far the best browser IMO and has lots of added stuff as well as being able to surf in computer mode to avoid the dreaded mobile sites. It is a paid app but I picked it up on amazon for free on day and its been my standard ever since. Well with it if u have to buy it
Sent from my Gummified DX


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

BTW I have heard that dolphin has started logging all activities for whatever they want to use it for. Not sure if this is true tho

Sent from my Gummified DX


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought xscope a LONG time ago and dropped it because it wouldn't load my banking website properly. I tried recently and agree it's great but I don't think it's as fast as dolphin. I also heard about the caching from dolphin. Not sure what it's about though.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure if this download feature is going to fix your problem or not. But the update just dropped.
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/search/label/Chrome%20for%20Android


----------

